# Edge run



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed to the edge today. A bit choppy on the way out. Took a bit to get there but knew the ride in would be better.

Anchored up and started catching the target species ... mingos. Lot's of shorts but some nice ones too.

Fly line with pinfish keeps getting hit but no hookups. Finally one sticks and after a long fight get a nice blackfin tuna in.

Headed in to following seas and great tunes. Realized cleaning 30+ fish wasn't as fun as catching them. But at least we got them.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

They were catching 2 solid pound Mingos at the avocet two weeks ago . We went by there twice that day. Every boat was bringing them up all day. Thick ones.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Report, We were out there with you...We saw a Big Ole Hammerhead swim by checking things out... Caught our Mingo and enjoyed a smooth ride home. Great day on the GOM...


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice! we tried for black fins yesterday too and didn't get any. hopefully they show up in greater numbers soon


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Iĺl take a mingo over a ERS any day, but blackfin .... yummy. A neighbor came over to get some, asked if you could make sushi out of it. I sliced off a piece and ate it right on the spot. His face lost all color.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice trip. The Mingo have been on the feed the last couple of weeks for sure. Love fishing this time of the year.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a nice BFT. looking forward to sticking some real soon!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice Tuna! Congrats on that jackpot of a catch!


----------

